
How Mark Zuckerberg Ruined Instagram - tangue
https://medium.com/@giuliomichelon/how-mark-zuckerberg-ruined-instagram-9733ad373bdf#.quiw0qvao
======
herbst
I can relate. Just short before this happened i started using Instagram, the
only reason was because it really was chronological and therefore a perfect
social marketing instrument.

I've immediately stopped all my activities there tho.

